# TIPS???



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

THIS WAS POSTED IN ANOTHER SECTION BUT WASNT GETTING MANY REPLIES SO IVE PUT IT HERE

Right, im gonna start off and say im not sure if this is in the correct section. Im not sure if it should be in this or losing weight. As you will read on you will understand why

At the moment im not on steriods but do plan to go on them some time in the near furure. I want to get rid of small parts of fat around my body (chest & Stomach). They are only small parts but i really want rid of them. For the last 6 weeks ive been training very intense, doing around 30 mins or more cardio per day, 5 times aweek. I also weight train about the same. My diet is really good, i have about 4 small meals per day, mainly Chicken, Rice, Potatos, Cheese, Beans and fruit. Ive also got a bottle of water in my hand all day. Im happy with the recent results and im fully focused.

Thing is i dont want to lose weight, i want to gain muscle mass aswell as lose at the same time. Ive been told it cant be done? I do want to go on steriods to gain size but again ive been told to say away from any kind of test

Any suggestions?? Would Deca help in any way???

THANKS


----------



## nittythekid (Oct 2, 2007)

nooo deca that will not help, winstrol, finaplex, clembuterol. research those. they also make a cream called cytomel which is a thyroid cream. do research, steriods is not always the answer but if ur gonna do them ne ways, do these ones instead of deca, deca will get you bloated


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

The smart thing to do would be to really develop your diet more and then follow a proper training program and train harder.

The dumb thing to do for you at this stage is do an all test cycle.

The ****ing idiotic thing to do would be an all deca cycle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you say you dont want to use steroids but then you ask if deca will help??

for any one gaining muscle and losing fat is very very hard to do even harder if you are natural....

so i would focus on cleaning up your diet and eating 500cals more than you do now every day this should put weight on slowly which has more chance to be good weight than bad...

first thing is you need to eat 6 not 4 meals a day make sure you are getting in at least 1g per lb of bodyweight in protein and a starting range of 3g per lb of carbs along with some good fats....also reduce the cardio to 3 times a week 30min after training is enough to keep the fat at bay but not effect your goal of putting muscle on...

i am moving this into the diet section please do not move a post because you are not getting replies the sections on the board are for a reason...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

instead of asking about AAS how about posting your diet and training program and see if there is anything you can modify to help you b4 AAS is an option as you don't want to go down that road unless your totally clued up about everything diet, training, supps and then AAS!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris4Pez said:


> instead of asking about AAS how about posting your diet and training program and see if there is anything you can modify to help you b4 AAS is an option as you don't want to go down that road unless your totally clued up about everything diet, training, supps and then AAS!


Maybe that's why he's asking here before he does it 

Cheese has lots of fat in it, BTW, unless it's cottage cheese. Eating fats doesn't make you fat by default, but it doesn't help.

Just doing high intensity cardio will not neccesarily burn fat. Lower intensity cardio is more effective at fat burning by all accounts.

Try asking specifically about that in the losing weight section. Gaining weight and losing fat at the same time is going to be difficult though.

Going by PScarb's pics you would do well to listen to him - eating more frequent, smaller meals will make your body more efficient at using food, plus if you leave long gaps between meals your body will store much of the next meal as fat as it will think it is being starved.


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks!!

Right, heres what i do in my scedule. Its very hard though as i work from 11am untill 9pm in the week so find it very difficult to have 6 meals a day, as you can imagine

I get up at 8m and make an Omlette (4 eggs/milk)

I get to the gym at 8.40am and stay there untill about 10.20am. I do cardio most days, usually going on running machine for 15mins and rowing machine for 20 mins. On the running machine i run at a pace then after 2 mins speed it up for a min, then go back down for 2 mins and so on. Ive been told and also read that this is the best excersie to burn fat?? On the rowing machine i row AT LEAST 3500 metres. Depending on what day it is depnds on what lifts i do. I work a different area of the body each day. One day in the week, usually Thur i just do cardio for an hour

I get to work and i eat an apple before i start. I have a break at about 12.30pm and have a jacket potato with cheese and beans. Dinner is usually around 3pm and i go for the salad bar. On my break at 18.00 i have another apple. I get home at 9.15pm and make 2 turkey breasts, skinless with rice with added chilli sauce for the spice and flavour. I know eating late is bad but like ive said, its difficult to eat while at work

At work im always sat on my ass. I work on a computer all day and get no excersice. Its one of my downfalls but thats how it is. This is why im looking for extra tips. Theres no way i can excerise at work. The only thing i can do is walk up and down the lengthy stairs

I have a bottle of water on me all day and just go for refill after refill as we get free water. I must literally have at least 10 bottles per day

So...................any tips would be appriciated ta


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

incorporate walking into your life-daily work up an hour a time reasonably fast-put your tunes on and out you go,that will help you lose fat and keep it off,better than fannying about on a treadmill


----------

